# “The Summer of the Sonata” Community Project



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Through all of July, I have been blogging on sonatas - for piano solo and for violin (with and without piano accompaniment). This series of posts (The Summer of the Sonata) is on hiatus this week as I am discussing my monthly music acquisitions on the Tuesday Blog.

However, before I return to the subject in *August *with more sonatas for piano solo and for other instruments (by Beethoven, Mozart, Ives, Reinecke, Debussy, Vivaldi and Brahms), I thought I would propose a _little experiment_…

How about a "sonata community project"? Do you have sonatas I haven't discussed that you think the rest of the TC community should discover? If so, and especially if you can supply links to performances, please do so in this thread.

Let's hear what you have to suggest!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Rinaldino (Aug 2, 2012)




----------

